# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Te weinig lichaamsbeweging dodelijker dan roken

## FRANCOIS580

*Te weinig lichaamsbeweging dodelijker dan roken 
*
We bewegen met zijn allen veel te weinig, daar is iedereen het over eens. Dat heeft uiteraard nadelige gevolgen voor onze gezondheid. Wetenschappers aan de Universiteit van Maastricht kwamen nu tot de vaststelling dat té weinig lichaamsbeweging ongezonder en zelfs dodelijker is dan teveel roken. Wat zijn precies de gevolgen van te weinig lichaamsbeweging op onze gezondheid?

De recente vaststellingen van de Nederlandse wetenschappers zijn verontrustend. Te weinig lichaamsbeweging is dodelijker dan overmatig gebruik van alcohol en teveel roken. Nu moeten we niet onmiddellijk met z'n allen ongecontroleerd en zonder begeleiding gaan sporten. Dat brengt ons geen stap verder. We zijn hierbij grotendeels afhankelijk van onze genen. Niet iedereen van ons wordt even fit van dezelfde training. Wij hebben daarom nood aan deskundig bewegingsadvies op maat.

*Beweging verkleint kans op kanker* 
De positieve invloed van aangepaste lichaamsbeweging op onze gezondheid, is niet te onderschatten. Het risico op darmkanker daalt aanzienlijk. Lichaamsbeweging heeft ook een gunstig effect op hart- en vaatziekten, osteoporose en borstkanker. Actieve personen zijn ook beter gewapend tegen depressies. Voor senioren is regelmatig en aangepast bewegen van levensbelang. Het verhoogt ook aanzienlijk hun levenskwaliteit.

*Bewegingsadvies op maat*
Ongecontroleerd sporten heeft dus geen enkele zin. Dat doet onze gezondheid zelfs meer kwaad dan goed. Voor een maximaal effect hebben we bewegingsadvies op maat nodig. De positieve invloed daarvan is erfelijk bepaald. Motivatie.../...

*Link bij dit artikel*
- FRANCOIS580 -

----------


## sietske763

in jouw ""beroemde"" blog heb je het over ouderdoms diabetes......
beetje uit de tijd.....het heet al jaren niet meer zo, men spreekt over diabetes type 2,
miss is dit wat duidelijker voor mensen die niet in de vorige eeuw leven.

----------


## sietske763

ps. leden, voor die het niet weten, even voor de duidelijkheid,
diabetes type 2 wordt zn behandelt met orale medicatie,
type 1 is de ""echte"" diabeet, die moeten met insuline leven (pompjes of injecties.
type 2 kan overgaan op type 1,
maar het kan ook anders, type 2 kan door gezond eten en gewichtsverlies weer verdwijnen.....
DAT staat trouwens wel in je blog FR.

----------


## Flogiston

Je noemt nu voor de verandering eens waar we jouw wetenschappers ongeveer moeten zoeken: aan de universiteit van Maastricht.

Maar klopt dat wel? Zijn er echt wetenschappers die dit hebben onderzocht, zijn die echt verbonden aan de universiteit van Maastricht, en zijn zij daadwerkelijk tot _deze_ conclusie gekomen?

Als dat zo is (wat best zou kunnen), moet het een fluitje van een cent zijn om even een verwijzing te geven naar hun onderzoeksrapport. Dat is namelijk openbaar beschikbaar.

Noem dus even de namen van deze wetenschappers, zo mogelijk de faculteit waaraan zij zijn verbonden, en natuurlijk de titel van hun verslag en het jaar van publicatie. Zolang je ons die informatie onthoudt, moeten wij jou maar op je woord geloven - en dat is niet bepaald een wetenschappelijke houding.

----------

